# Considering divorce



## todd1394 (Sep 11, 2009)

I am considering filing for divorce, because my husband is interested in having unproctected sex with other men. He has know idea that I found out. He wants to keep all of this from me. Here are some of things that has been said in the emails he has sent, so please offer me some much needed advice:
You have been making me horny the last couple days, can I have a pic so I can anticipate what I will get. Doesn't have to be hard, just something to look at, I can imagine what it will be hard. 

SO when am I going to put a load like that in your ass? Any bigger, I might rupture. lol. 

Please offer me some suggestions here.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow! I bet your stomach dropped when you read that email.

Not sure of the history here, but you need to talk about it with him. Tell him what you read. He will be defensive of course. Not sure if you will get the truth. A conversation needs to happen.

In the meantime, don't have unprotected sex with him. 

I don't think that I could stay in a marriage knowing this as it's a deal breaker for me. However, I am not sure of your expectations.


----------

